# Uber trying to lure new drivers with bank accounts



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

As part of an effort to entice and retain its drivers, Uber is planning to offer them banking services.

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/03/uber-is-trying-to-lure-new-drivers-with-bank-accounts.html

UberEats, Uber Xchange, UberBank, what's next??


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> As part of an effort to entice and retain its drivers, Uber is planning to offer them banking services.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/03/uber-is-trying-to-lure-new-drivers-with-bank-accounts.html
> 
> UberEats, Uber Xchange, UberBank, what's next??


As long as there were no fees involved I think it would work for some people who are unable to open a checking account with Wells Fargo, etc. I think the Wal-Mart Bluebird pre-paid debit would be a better choice. For myself, just trying to throw some extra money at debt, a once a week deposit is just fine.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> As part of an effort to entice and retain its drivers, Uber is planning to offer them banking services.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/03/uber-is-trying-to-lure-new-drivers-with-bank-accounts.html
> 
> UberEats, Uber Xchange, UberBank, what's next??


POST #:1/Drive777: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for this
Hyperlinked CNBC HYPE that seems
especially SHORT on hard facts to
answer the Inevitable Que$tion:

"Tru$t #[F]Uber with My MONEY ?!?"

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆ ☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubris+Schadenfreude


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I assume this is mainly to make it easier for them to pay the drivers who don't already have a bank account.

I'm amazed how many people I meet who don't have a bank account. Makes me wonder how they get paid by their job.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I assume this is mainly to make it easier for them to pay the drivers who don't already have a bank account.
> 
> I'm amazed how many people I meet who don't have a bank account. Makes me wonder how they get paid by their job.


You'd be surprised how many businesses still hand write checks for payroll.

Pizza Hut has a debit card they issue for pay in many markets.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I assume this is mainly to make it easier for them to pay the drivers who don't already have a bank account.
> 
> I'm amazed how many people I meet who don't have a bank account. Makes me wonder how they get paid by their job.


I think maybe the bigger issue is Uber even needing those people to drive. The article says Uber needs more drivers than it currently has to meet demand. If that's the case they must come up with more ways to reach further down the economic ladder for cheap labor, or raise the rates which they're against.

Sure it's convenient for people to have their funds paid daily or put on a debit card, but it's just that, convenience.... unless a worker has no other option to get paid.

If Uber needs a new pool of traditionally "unpayable" workers to drive, this is one way to do it.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

uber is trying to get its hands on everything.
a company this big with this big greedy expansion appetite will end up hitting a wall someday.
and when that happens because they have been stretching too thin they will come crushing down.
the bigger they become the bigger the fall it will be.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

90% of drivers don't last 6 months. They've treated drivers with so much disrespect, rate cuts, threats, over saturation that they are poaching the bottom of the barrel now. All the good drivers have left or plan on leaving. Uber has cheapened the brand so bably they have crack heads and drug dealers using the service.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Personally I don't need to be paid the same day, but i'm sure there are plenty of drivers who need access to that cash quickly. If Uber really wants to help, they need to cap the number of drivers and raise rates.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

uBerBay.com

A auction site where former Uber drivers can sell their broken down cars, cell phones, phone cords. Current drivers can also bid on packs of gum, cases of water, mints, cell phones, floor mats, seat covers, iPads and of course puke bags.

"Uber we get you coming or going."


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

This "daily pay" plan is in line with one of the philosophies underneath Uber's business model: catering to desperation. It's brilliant. The only obstacle might be stuff like the tightening of insurance requirements, for example. If people are likely to just drive whenever they're desperate for quick cash, they're less likely to commit to paying higher insurance every month.

Also, making sure drivers don't make substantial amounts of $$ keeps the level of desperation high enough to keep people in the loop. They wouldn't want you to pay that credit card debt off, save enough for that dream vacation, etc...and then get out.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> This "daily pay" plan is in line with one of the philosophies underneath Uber's business model: catering to desperation. It's brilliant. The only obstacle might be stuff like the tightening of insurance requirements, for example. If people are likely to just drive whenever they're desperate for quick cash, they're less likely to commit to paying higher insurance every month.
> 
> Also, making sure drivers don't make substantial amounts of $$ keeps the level of desperation high enough to keep people in the loop. They wouldn't want you to pay that credit card debt off, save enough for that dream vacation, etc...and then get out.


"I need beer money, TODAY."


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Another fantastic way to skim more money from drivers. Uber offers NOTHING for nothing.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> As part of an effort to entice and retain its drivers, Uber is planning to offer them banking services.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/03/uber-is-trying-to-lure-new-drivers-with-bank-accounts.html
> 
> UberEats, Uber Xchange, UberBank, what's next??


I'm happy enough to drive but I don't think using them as my bank makes any sense. Same day payments? Lots of other industries using independent contractors pay on a net-30 model. The weekly payouts are just fine, thanks.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Not having a bank account is one thing. But urgently needing to be paid that same day? The only people who think that way are crack hoars [sic].

Or now, crack hoars [sic] and Uber drivers...


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> As part of an effort to entice and retain its drivers, Uber is planning to offer them banking services.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/03/uber-is-trying-to-lure-new-drivers-with-bank-accounts.html
> 
> UberEats, Uber Xchange, UberBank, what's next??





Drive777 said:


> As part of an effort to entice and retain its drivers, Uber is planning to offer them banking services.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/03/uber-is-trying-to-lure-new-drivers-with-bank-accounts.html
> 
> UberEats, Uber Xchange, UberBank, what's next??


Uber ******* would be nice. It would give new meaning to "surge" pricing.


----------

